# Marry an Indian, Shiv Sena tells Sania



## abhijangda (Apr 3, 2010)

In an article published in its party mouth piece Saamna, the Shiv Sena has advised Sania to marry an Indian if she wishes to play for India. The article further says she is no longer an Indian; had she been truly Indian at heart, she would not have chosen a Pakistani". 
The Shiv Sena believes that after marriage Sania's nationality will not be that of an Indian but of a Pakistani woman.
"After marriage Sania will become a Pakistani citizen. How can she have Pakistani citizenship and play for India? Has this country become a tennis ball for Sania that she plays with it however she pleases?" added Sena in its mouthpiece.
Earlier, Pakistan Tennis Federation chief Dilawar Abbas has said that India's tennis sensation Sania Mirza should represent Pakistan in international tennis tournaments after entering into wedlock with cricketer Shoaib Malik.

Read On *sports.in.msn.com/tennis/article.aspx?cp-documentid=3774496


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 3, 2010)

Sania Mirza has bitten off more than what she can chew.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Apr 4, 2010)

Publicity stunt... by all..


----------



## baccilus (Apr 4, 2010)

ancientrites said:


> i know its personal for sania but i still wonder why she couldnt pick our indian muslim guys instead marrying that worthless human being and total garbage.Also he is on edge of declination.


Kyun ki pyar andhha hota hai


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2010)

who cares?

Best of luck to them.


----------



## azzu (Apr 4, 2010)

ico said:


> who cares?
> 
> Best of luck to them.



+ 100 -----


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 6, 2010)

I Too Say Marry with any one except People from Pak. What will Sania Do when there will be again kargil.
Well Love do not see cast,Religion,ages and boundary .I  best of luck to both of them.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 6, 2010)

well,its her personal life  .she has every right to do what  she wants .who are we to tell her


----------



## CA50 (Apr 6, 2010)

god bless them


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

i m clueless as to why people go so gaga over someone else's personal life. i believe they v no right to, unless ofcourse its gona affect u or ur immediate family in any way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i m clueless as to why people go so gaga over someone else's personal life. i believe they v no right to, unless ofcourse its gona affect u or ur immediate family in any way.



Media does it $$$, people do it because they have nothing better to do


----------



## lywyre (Apr 18, 2010)

Now I understand why Veer Zaara flopped .


----------



## official (Apr 18, 2010)

This wont change my gaming habit...still..WTF !!!


----------



## sijugk (May 3, 2010)

It is totally a personal choice. No one can force a woman  to  not choose her love.


----------



## pushkar (May 3, 2010)

sijugk said:


> It is totally a personal choice. No one can force a woman  to  not choose her love.


It happens only in India.

I wish there was a BBcode for strikethrough text.


----------



## pradeepcec (May 3, 2010)

It may be her personal life but still she has hurt her millions of Indian fans. No one would speak a word if she married a African or American or for that matter any other person from any other country. The question is *WHY PAKISTANI??????*


----------



## eggman (May 3, 2010)

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1520/31024748.jpg


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

not really an issue to discuss about


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

She has married, and she has left India too. Why continue discuss about it?

I request for closing this thread or move to Fight Club


----------



## ico (May 3, 2010)

pradeepcec said:


> It may be her personal life but still she has hurt her millions of Indian fans. No one would speak a word if she married a African or American or for that matter any other person from any other country. The question is *WHY PAKISTANI??????*


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2010)

> I request for closing this thread or move to Fight Club


Not closing it since I think it will be quite an interesting discussion . Personally I don't care with whatever she chooses to do with her life. 

My spidey sense is tingling and I can also sense impending doom in this thread so Ill be clear, be free to *debate* the issue. . Do not threaten to hunt someones grandama's pet kitten if you don't like their opinion. So keep it neat and clean.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 3, 2010)

to be honest its none of shiv sena's business as to who marries who...its sania's personal choice..don't know y political parties are bothered about this..i mean seriously does shiv sena have so much free time as to tell sania whom to marry...


----------



## anzaan (May 3, 2010)

i think she should play for India as she is still an INDIAN. she may also hold Pakistani citizenship but tats a different matter. m sure an indian can hold dual citizenship. 

as far as shiv sena comment is concerned... they shldnt lecture anyone about being an Indian as they r the most anti-nationalist grp n traitors. No one has any right to comment on any ones personal choices. just wish Sania a happy life. even though we wuld hv liked her to marry someone else, but still its her decision. just respect tat. n dnt frgt hw proud she has made every indian in tennis.

here's cheers to a happy life for Sania ahead...


----------



## RChandan (May 5, 2010)

pradeepcec said:


> It may be her personal life but still she has hurt her millions of Indian fans. No one would speak a word if she married a African or American or for that matter any other person from any other country. The question is *WHY PAKISTANI??????*



Because she's the one marrying, its her life. The millions of Indian fans who are supposedly hurt can go and fcuk themselves in the ar.se.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 5, 2010)

> Because she's the one marrying, its her life. The millions of Indian fans who are supposedly hurt can go and fcuk themselves in the ar.se.


I warned you twice not to use a potty mouth. But no, you have just got to persist. 

Infraction - 1 week. Lol Strike that, not only were you warned twice but you were also given another infraction by another Mod 
*Temp Ban 2 weeks. *


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2010)

Mods close this thread...it  hurt sania fans..


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2010)

@ancientrites: tame your language a bit, I don't think you should go around calling anyone 





> worthless human being and total garbage


, and we don't tolerate such language around here, consider this a warning. 
Not closing thread. FilledVoid is doing a good job here.
IMO, it's a great match.


----------



## DigitCritic (May 5, 2010)

anzaan said:


> i think she should play for India as she is still an INDIAN. she may also hold Pakistani citizenship but tats a different matter. m sure an indian can hold dual citizenship.
> 
> as far as shiv sena comment is concerned... they shldnt lecture anyone about being an Indian as they r the most anti-nationalist grp n traitors. No one has any right to comment on any ones personal choices. just wish Sania a happy life. even though we wuld hv liked her to marry someone else, but still its her decision. just respect tat. n dnt frgt hw proud she has made every indian in tennis.
> 
> here's cheers to a happy life for Sania ahead..    .



Are you muslim ? I know I will sound as racist or hate-breeder or enemy of peace etc etc. However it is a common pattern seen or observed that people who think sania should continue representing India are PRO-MUSLIM or MUSLIM.

And how does her holding pakistani citizenship an altogether a different matter ? It is so easy to over-look dual citizenship when it comes to a MUSLIM celebrity... isn't it.

Now after bashing the hideous traitors who come in with mask of peace and love and friendly relations. I would like to move to the core fundamental issues here about Sania representing India.

Get the damn thing right... Representing a country is not a joke, it is a matter of great pride, respect,patriotism and most importantly feeling of belongingness. If you do not know where you belong or where your loyalty lies or where you stand they you are not fit to represent a country that is for SURE. It is not about representing a CLUB it is about representing a COUNTRY.

 I am not against her marrying a pakistani or why she broke her first relationship and then jumped on the second relationship with shoaib. Marriage is her personal choice and matter, others do not have the right to raise fingers on it.PERIOD

Here I would like to raise this question though that should not we be accountable for our decisions ?
If we pick junk food over fruits then should not we be accountable for our health loss. Similarly you need to face the consequences of other choices you make in life.

She choosed to marry a pakistani cricket her choice, she choosed to accept pakistani citizenship or becoming pakistani ... again its her choice, but not facing the consequences of it... well its not her choice.

As far as female player representing India in tennis world is concerned then is there really a dearth of talent in our country ???????? Is there no one to play for India ?

If yes then we simply do not deserve to compete in Internationally !
If no then we simply should move on and look for other players, sania is no more an option.

Now coming to shiv-sena. Well , they have always been focusing on minority and region based politics. I also do not endorse much of the shiv-sena blabbering but that does not mean whatever they utter is baseless or is wrong.
I also do not like to admit but this time they are right as far as protesting against sania representing India is concerned.


----------



## nix (May 5, 2010)

sana's loyalty to india is questionable, remember the incident when she pointed her feet toward india's flag? She was big enough to understand that it would be an insult. 

besides, I cant stand her fake US accent.


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2010)

^as far as I recall, that was a forced perspective shot


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 6, 2010)

Who's Sania Mirza?  *doesn't give a damn*


----------



## a_medico (May 6, 2010)

Okay, can she change her decision? She should marry a Pakistani who is in the cricket team. If not cricket, atleast a Kabbaddi team.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2010)

both of them are alrady on their way to digging gold    fashion show et all.....


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2011)

This tells me Shiv sena's got a spamming server somewhere.


----------

